# central mass racing?



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

where is there racing in Central Mass?


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi,
Take a look at the Northeast Slot Car Board. 

There is a club in your area. I am in Windsor, CT, but that is a little ways from you.
Greg


----------

